# Halloween 2008



## throughthepatch (Sep 3, 2008)

A small but satisfying display this year.
Hope you likeHalloween [email protected]@[email protected]@offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Fjmangino%2Fsets%2F72157608604985400%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fjmangino%2Fsets%2F72157608604985400%2F&set_id=72157608604985400&[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@%2Fphotos%2Fjmangino%2Fsets%2F72157608604985400%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Fjmangino%2Fsets%2F72157608604985400%2F&set_id=72157608604985400&jump_to=

Plans for 2009 are already in the works. :jol:










This is in the wrong area I think. Should be in Haunts and Displays not Showroom.
Sorry about that.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I really like those up close and personal pictures. My favorite is the one where a skellie's face is poking up from the bottom left of the picture looking right at the camera. I have a nephew who used to do that when he was a kid.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

great pics, you did a good job with lighting!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

great pic taking
nice ground breaker and lighting too


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

Very nice pics, the lighting vary effective


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good job. Looks like a nice setup.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job, great pics


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job on the haunt and the pics!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Very nice - I really like the pumpkin/scarecrow guy. Your pictures and lighting are great!


----------

